# Goodbye Netscape.



## Clark Kent (Dec 28, 2007)

*Goodbye Netscape.
By Silent Bob - Sat, 29 Dec 2007 04:12:06 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

	Quote:
* AOL to Shut Down Netscape Support/Development *



*Posted by 	 	Zonk  	on Friday December 28, @04:42PM*
*from the lizard-had-a-good-run dept.* 

Kelson writes _"After years of trying to figure out what to do with it, AOL is officially discontinuing the Netscape browser.  In the four and a half years after they dismantled the development team and spun off the Mozilla Foundation as a lost cause, only to see Firefox take off, AOL has tried twice to reinvent Netscape. There was the chimera-like Netscape 8, which used both Mozilla's and IE's rendering engines, and just months ago they released Netscape 9, trying to ride the social networking wave. AOL will release security fixes through February 1, 2008, after which the browser will officially be dead. For the "nostalgic," they suggest using Firefox and installing a Netscape theme."_ 



 *Read More...*
I think FireFox was the nail in the Netscape coffin.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to like it, but I agree on FireFox!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think AOL's purchase of Netscape was the entire coffin...

AOL purchased Netscape at a time when everything AOL did was in their own proprietary browser system; they never really supported Netscape.  

I bounce between Firefox and IE, based on what computer I'm on and what I'm doing.  I just find that some things (like Microsoft based webmail/email systems at work, not surprisingly) just work more smoothly in IE.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a Firefox fan since I'm Mr Open Source it seems.  It's a shame that Netscape is going down the tubes, as we see the architecture it was built upon was sound.  I never had AOL so I don't know if they integrated Netscape into their browsing, I always assumed they used their own proprietary engine or IE (it behaved like IE whenever I saw it).


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2007)

I always hated systems (browsers or otherwise) that demanded that you use THEIR systems and nobody else's. AOL, IE and others are like that. I found freedom with Netscape and then eventually Firefox and have been with the fox ever since. 
I know there's a couple other browsers out there... but haven't looked into them... yet.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes.  Though the Mozilla license is inferior to the GPL (in my opinion, anyway), the Firefox is one fine browser, and -- YES, more eyes on the code == better coding!

It is peer reviewed! I love firefox.

Also, it respects web standards!  The w3c standards, which are the REAL ones!  Oh -- it would make me so happy if everyone would switch to firefox, and then, sites that are lame and not coded to w3c standards would look like CRAP to IE users, and they would say, "How come your site looks like crap?"  

Then, we would take back the web!  The web belongs to the people, us, the users, NOT to microsuck, oh, I mean microsoft, hahahahaha!  

Yes!


----------



## Shicomm (Jan 4, 2008)

A tear to the heroes of netscape that paved the web ! 
For the last time it wasn't more then just a nice cover for the very powerfull firefox but i remember the days where netscape was the best around !


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2008)

Show of hands of those who have stared at the Firefox code looking for errors.  I have!  It was novel to me that they would let a regular guy mess with the code, Firefox was my introduction to open source.  Since then I've been all Firefox and Linux.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 18, 2008)

I use anything other than IE. Opera, Flock, Empithay, Konquer, and Firefox have all been browsers I have used. Empithy, Konquer are linux browsers that work pretty much in the same way. Opera sticks to standards and I actually love the browser itself but I still tend to use firefox more. Flock is based on the geeko engine that Firefox is but is highly modified to be more of your "social networking" browser. They have actually started advertising the browser on FaceBook.... odd considering Microsoft has the largest share in the company. 

Anyway Netscape was doomed when AOL bought it.... AOL is not a good company and they tend to ruin whatever they touch in my opinion. Marc Andeersen is back though. One of the co-creators of Netscape with a site called Ning.


----------

